# wading harborwalk blvd



## alanmacias541 (Feb 4, 2013)

Good evening everyone,

Anyone ever waded the end of harborwalk blvd? Is parking permitted? How's the bottom?

Thanks in advance


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

You'll get kicked our before you even get our of your truck.


----------

